
PSA: Apple's $29 iPhone battery replacement program ends soon - Varcht
http://zdnet.com/article/psa-apples-29-iphone-battery-replacement-program-ends-soon/
======
herogreen
PSA = public service announcement ?

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Correct.

------
dzhiurgis
Mine broke camera, good luck proving that to Apple.

